# Server Management Suite



## ikac_ey (24. Februar 2012)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich bin mir nicht sicher in welche Kategorie meine Frage passt deshalb poste ich sie hier.
Ich warte schon seit längerer Zeit Server für diverse Firmen und bin ziemlich vertraut mit Linux etc.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Management Suite, so wie sie der Hoster „all-inkl“ für Web-Hosting anbietet (also das KAS), da mich ein Kunde nach einer derartigen Lösung gefragt hat.
Mein Kunde wünscht sich seinen Server konfigurieren zu können (also Subdomains hinzufügen, Email Postfächer anlegen, FTP Zugänge managen, SQL-Server administrieren, usw.) ohne in den Configs oder in der Shell rum zu pfuschen. Also den Server alleine über eine GUI managen zu können. 
Ich hab über die Google suche Parallels Confixx und das Interworks Control Panel gefunden, welches in etwa mit meiner Vorstellung übereinstimmt.
Meine Frage nun an euch: Welche Software für professionellen  Einsatz könnt Ihr empfehlen? Kosten sind unwichtig nur die Sicherheit und die Funktionalität zählt. (Interworks CP vs. cPanel vs. DA)

Danke schon im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. März 2012)

Hallo ikac_ey,

es gibt jede Menge an Frontends, die einem Endkunden die Verwaltung ermoeglichen.

Es gibt einmal die "Standard-Tools" (wie Plesk, Confixx, Froxler & co) oder die individuell entwickelten Tools, wie du eben auch eins genannt hast. Letztere unterscheiden sich von den Standard-Tools, in dem diese viel naeher in die jeweiligen Prozesse eines Unternehmens eingebunden sind.

Nach deiner Beschreibung sieht es mir danach so aus, als ob die Standard-Tools fuer deinen Anwendungszweck gut geeignet waeren.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------

